# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash claims he trolls the Ron Paul Forums

## michellejfields

Hey all.

I had the opportunity to moderate a panel with Amash, Massie, Mulvaney and Labrador. Ron Paul Forums got a shout out. Thought you'd enjoy.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Thanks for moderating the panel Michelle! Thanks for attending the 5th Annual YAL National CON! You did a great job. There is another thread about this. Here is a longer version of your panel. Though, perhaps the quality isn't as good as in the video you posted.
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/36705139

----------


## michellejfields

Thank you! And thanks for the link!

----------


## Kotin

great job and welcome to the forums!

----------


## compromise

Welcome to RPF Michele!

----------


## pcosmar

Of course he does. He lives below da bridge. 
http://dayoopers.com/whatwher.html

Hey Justin,, if you are ever up my way stop by the Willow Grove Farm. Say Hi.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Very Kewl...

----------


## TNforPaul45

Justin!

----------


## lib3rtarian

Thanks Michelle and welcome to the forums.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

We finally know the true identity of Fire11...

----------


## ctiger2

> We finally know the true identity of Fire11...


Thought he was Sophia?

----------


## georgiaboy

Great to know RPFs can be of such service!  Here's hoping you troll here too, Michelle, along with Ben Swann, Justin, and the rest of the small gov't community of movers and shakers.

Oh, and to all the big gov't types out there trolling us also, welcome and salutations!  Keep tuning in!

----------


## Sola_Fide

Welcome here!

----------


## JK/SEA

Looks like Michelle needs some plus reps.

done, and welcome back.

----------


## Christian Liberty

LOL!  That was great!

----------


## AngryCanadian

Very Nice

----------


## CaseyJones

promoted to Front Page

----------


## asurfaholic

You didn't ask what his username is ... 

-rep



(Jk)

----------


## dannno

Danke?

----------


## CaseyJones

> Danke?


no Danke is Glenn Beck

----------


## S.Shorland

Cue many weird,over-the-top and inflammatory comments that will then be quoted in articles.I commented on one bizarre one in the last election that was obviously planted which was then quoted in a hit article.

----------


## presence

NDFED

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I know a former State House Rep that needs work.

----------


## trey4sports

was that a bunch of dc politicians or some liberty fanboys up there!?! wow, really blown away at the enthusiasm and how comfortable they all are, especially Congressman Massie.

#libertyrockstars!

and thanks to Michelle for moderating and posting! Much appreciated!

----------


## Henry Rogue

Fun video + rep. Michelle.

----------


## DamianTV

If he trolls, maybe he ought to talk to us as well.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> NDFED


... and let's not forget - proposed hemp legislation is a "gateway bill" ...

(Amash was great here, but Massie had the best material.)

----------


## bunklocoempire

Having fun?  You're doing it right!

Welcome!  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## liveandletlive

He is Collins.

----------


## DamianTV

> great job and welcome to the forums!


I'd like to see one of us make a post welcoming Justin Amash to the Forums!  Ben Swann already knows us...

----------


## Bryan

Excellent! I had been hoping to see a video of this to confirm it wasn't some "rumor on the internets."  Didn't know we had the panel moderator here as well, +admin rep for that.

(Thanks CJ).

----------


## presence

Justin Amash, a US Congressman coming to this site to "troll" is a great reason to help make this place a point source for liberty news.  


Content is king.   

Write an OP!

----------


## TaftFan

I'm friends with him on FB, as well as T-Mass. I think he wished me happy birthday, which is about the only safe thing he can do on a personal page. Of course, he does maintain his two public pages.

----------


## ord33

Justin Amash will be carrying the torch for liberty for many decades to come I hope!

----------


## BenIsForRon

Wow, not only are they different in their legislative agendas from most of congress, but in their personalities as well. They're real people!

----------


## brandon

> Wow, not only are they different in their legislative agendas from most of congress, but in their personalities as well. They're real people!


Not that I disagree but I think it's also a generational gap between them and the average congressperson. Amash is only like 31 or something.

----------


## DamianTV

Psst!  I AM Justin Amash!

(Im also Batman!  Dont tell anyone!)

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Not that I disagree but I think it's also a generational gap between them and the average congressperson. Amash is only like 31 or something.


Maybe it's partly because they don't take on the "I am Caesar" façade.

----------


## cajuncocoa

*hi, Justin!*

----------


## Champ

warlord = Justin Amash?

----------


## angelatc

> I'm friends with him on FB, as well as T-Mass. I think he wished me happy birthday, which is about the only safe thing he can do on a personal page. Of course, he does maintain his two public pages.


I love that he does that.

----------


## DamianTV

> warlord = Justin Amash?


Oh great, now we're gonna turn this into a big game of "Which Forum Member is really Justin Amash"!

----------


## Champ

Best game ever.

----------


## angelatc

Hysterical! Mulvaney trolling Amash over the pin - priceless.

----------


## RickyJ

Why does he want to troll RPF, or does he not understand the meaning of that word?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Why does he want to troll RPF, or does he not understand the meaning of that word?


I think he was saying "troll" jokingly.

----------


## Henry Rogue

I found this post about a Q&A interview with Michelle Fields on C-SPAN at this other thread, If you like it rep tangent4ronpaul at this link http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Private-School She has done some nice work for Liberty journalism. Maybe we will see her and Ben Swann working together someday.



> Dang, Michelle Fields is H0t!
> 
> Here's and interview with her from C-SPAN:
> 
> http://www.c-spanvideo.org/program/302838-1
> 
> -t






> This is actually a pretty interesting interview.  Arround 10:00-12:00 she starts talking about how journalism has changed.  Instead of covering an event and maybe interviewing a few people, you follow the person the whole 5 miles and maybe get a "Reality TV" type moment.  How reporting can't be not biased.  About making things go viral...  What's news now and what's not vs 50 years ago...
> 
> -t

----------


## Cleaner44

This is us winning.  A number of years back many of us thought that the goal was to elect Ron Paul.  Our fight is much bigger and we are having success.  We don't need to out number the crooks to shine a bright light on their crimes.  Bit by bit we are making a difference.  This is our R3VOLUTION!

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> Oh great, now we're gonna turn this into a big game of "Which Forum Member is really Justin Amash"!


Start a public poll right now, lol.

----------


## Bman

+ rep for Massie's license plate!

----------


## Henry Rogue

This is great. No doubt it has been posted on RPF at some point in the past, but if you haven't seen it, here it is.

----------


## Snew

> Why does he want to troll RPF, or does he not understand the meaning of that word?


maybe he means "lurk"?

either way this is pretty cool.

----------


## BarryDonegan

He sees our posts! haha

----------


## 24marinematt

> Hey all.
> 
> I had the opportunity to moderate a panel with Amash, Massie, Mulvaney and Labrador. Ron Paul Forums got a shout out. Thought you'd enjoy.


My god I love this video.

----------


## DamianTV

If he does check the forums, he will probably end up reading this very thread as well.  

I dont really care if he outs himself, but what I do care is that he takes what we say to heart.  All of our gripes about ever increasing Govt abuses, all of our endless debates and disagreements, and I believe he understands that in order to protect the people from the abuses of Govt, the only thing that can be done to stop it is to put a leash on Govt, end the limitless violations of human rights that occur every day and do what he can to reign in a measure of accountability for those who declare themselves our masters and behave unaccountably.

----------


## Right Wing

> This is great. No doubt it has been posted on RPF at some point in the past, but if you haven't seen it, here it is.


That's awesome.  I love how the first guy is pretty snide about how he is in the top one percent, but is so quick to avoid donating.  I have to agree to an extent with the guy who said it isn't charity.  I know this isn't where he was coming from, but it isn't charity, it's theft.  It's interesting they all want to raise taxes and "pay their fair share" but aren't willing to make a contribution themselves.

Great job, Michelle.

----------


## CanadaBoy

> Why does he want to troll RPF, or does he not understand the meaning of that word?


Related:

----------


## Dogsoldier

I hope the people in the video see this post.

Ending the fed is great. Many of your ideas are great. BUT

RESTORING PROPERTY RIGHTS SHOULD BE AT THE FORFRONT OF THE LIBERTY MOVEMENT!

The reason our rights are being taken away is because no one owns anything. If we have to pay a tax=rent on our land or property then we do not own it in the first place and we have no rights to it.

No property=no rights!!!

That's why socialism and communism is evil. Not because they wear funny hats and march funny . Its evil because they are taking our rights away! 

A Right: a power, privilege, faculty, or demand INHERENT in one person and incident upon another.
 Powers of free action/something that you have the sovereign authority to do because there is no higher power to get permission from.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

This vid makes me want to run for Congress.  

George Holding is just bloody awful.  Of course he can also dump some $10 Million on a Congressional race if he feels threatened.

----------


## devil21

> Not that I disagree but I think it's also a generational gap between them and the average congressperson. Amash is only like 31 or something.


They don't have the dirt on them that the old ones do.  Having dirt on you makes you a slave to the dirt and those that control the release of your dirt.

My grandma was hilarious and jovial into her 80's.  She could joke with those guys all day long.  She had no dirt on her.  No one owned her.

----------


## Neil Desmond

That was YouTubular stuff!  I think the most amusing thing was that obnoxious sounding laughter.




> Psst!  I AM Justin Amash!
> 
> (Im also Batman!  Dont tell anyone!)



Ooh!  Maybe we can replace those Anon Guy Fawkes masks with Justin Amash masks (just for forum members).

----------


## Aratus

> We finally know the true identity of Fire11...


Somehow... I have a few doubts...still....sorta.....

----------

